# Post your desk



## eclecticbill (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## festerous (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Tylerr (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm suprised this thread isn't more popular.


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)




----------



## The Shadow Dancer (May 22, 2016)

Faery said:


>


Damn, I really love that.

This is my desk (pretty standard and sad compared to yours  )


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)

The Shadow Dancer said:


> Damn, I really love that.
> 
> This is my desk (pretty standard and sad compared to yours  )
> View attachment 566098


Thanks! Yours isn't sad. It looks functional and cozy. Are those drawing tablets as fun as they look? I always wanted one.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## The Shadow Dancer (May 22, 2016)

Faery said:


> Thanks! Yours isn't sad. It looks functional and cozy. Are those drawing tablets as fun as they look? I always wanted one.


Yeah, when you want to draw (or sculpt) the tablet is a *must*. Mine is a moderate size model, but you will have a lot of fun with that!
I recommend you to buy one (_this is not advertising, uh!_) :tongue:


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

I do tons of stuff on my desk.


----------



## Cotillion (Mar 26, 2013)

Desk


* *
















PC


* *














that green thing is a ROG STRIX GTX 1080, it changes color based on its temperature from green to red
the CPU is an intel i7 6700k overclocked to 4.6GHz, closed-loop liquid cooler


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## horrorbun (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

Are INTJs supposed to be organized?
I organize my head. Organizing the external world isn't worth it.
Ain't nobody got time for this 









(not a very good quality photo)


----------

